# Anyone have insurance questions?



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

My wife has been in commercial insurance for about 7 years and in the industry for over 10 years. She really knows her stuff. If anyone has any questions, I will be happy to forward them to her. Maybe even get her on here personally . Ireally need to get her interested in MY passion of plowing.

Also understand, she can not give quotes without a lot of detailed information. Most of this information is too lengthly to post in a thread.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

PM inbound


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Check your pm's


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

So your wife is in the insurance biz huh Chris?!

Kip and I might be giving you a call then...she'll hook us up good...right?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Any time 

I don't want anyone here to think that I am pimping my wife out so she can sell insurance. That is not my goal. Like many other members here, I have a passion for the snow plow industry and I really do want to see people suceed in the biz. Wether it is construction, lawn care, escort service , whatever. I am a firm believer in CYA!

Steve, you and Kip should both have my number and my dc id#. When you are ready, give me a holler and I will hook you up with wifey.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Plow Meister,

I have a neighbor here in New Jersey that needs some plowing insurance for one truck. He only does 2 commercial accounts but wants to get some insurance. If you or your wife can give me a call at 201-336-6860 during the day, I would appreciate it, he is looking to get it ASAP.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

To be perfectly honest, I don't think he will make enough money from these two accounts to even come close to paying the additional insurance required. I just spoke with a guy that spent $1200.00 on the commercial vehicle policy for the truck. This didn't include any additional insurance like a blanket or a rider for "slip and fall" stuff. I can't quote stuff over the board. I can only give advice.

As soon as I get my home office up and running, I will get my web site up and pay Sean to advertise. Only then will I be able to legitimately sell insurance here. Until then, I would tell your friend to call Progressive insurance. They write commercial policies for snowplowing in almost all states.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, what would you say basic commercial insurance would cost for one truck? Would the $1200.00 do it or could he get it a little cheaper? What would it cover?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The $1200.00 would be full coverage on the vehicle and coverage if you hit something or someone or something while you were traveling between jobs or the act of plowing. It would not cover you if someone slipped on ice and tried to sue you. It would not cover you in the event your truck broke down and couldn't plow the lot. That would be considered negligence on your behalf. If there was 2" of snow on the property and you didn't plow it in the time alloted, anything that happens on that property can be your liability. Especially if you have a contract that spells out when, where, and how much, etc. There was a thread somewhere about a plower that was found not guilty in an insurance settlement because his contract stated a minimum amount of snowfall and there was less than that on the ground. Someone had an accident and tried to sue the plower. Granted, he won the case, but that is nother aspect of commercial plowing that you need to be covered for. Everyone here will tell you the three magic letters are "CYA". Cover Your A$$. In every possible way. Insurance is only one aspect of coverage. Many people here have spens hundreds and thousands of dollars creating contracts for customers to sign. These contracts work WITH your insurance coverage. 

Don't forget, that $1200 was for someone elso. No accidents, better than average equipment, 32 years old, married, etc. Your friends cost may differ greatly.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

OK, I guess my question would be:

Single Male, 40 y/o, just liability (no full coverage, late 80's junk pick up truck) needs coverage if he hit something or someone while he was traveling between jobs or in the act of plowing, coverage if someone slipped on ice and sued, or if he damaged a clients property while plowing. He has his own general liability automobile policy, he actually just needs the plowing part if that is possible(plowing ryder?). What would you (or your wife) figure that kind of coverage would run him in NJ and could you provide it for him? He has no business name, just his own personal truck with a plow. We have a big policy, I gave him my agents number but they gave him a high figure, out of his range. I will tell him to try Progressive, but anything that you could provide would be much appreciated...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Honestly, out of respect for the rules and the ownership of this site, I can't get into that with you here. For what you want insurance for, I really do recommend your friend calls Progressive Insurance. You can not combine a regular auto policy with plowing coverage. You need a commercial policy. It is not as bad as it sounds. Call Progressive. They will give you a quote right over the phone. Just have all your vehicle info handy. If you have an MVR (have your license run for tix and accidents). that will make for a more accurate quote. I think they go back 5 years.

As far as coverage if someone slips and falls, that will be difficult. I don't think Progressive can handle that type of coverage. This is typically covered under a businesses liability insurance. I don't think any one PERSON can have this type of coverage. This is another reason people work as subs. They let the boss worry about the liability issues.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Sounds good, I will have him give Progressive a call. I appreciate the info, thanks alot. Would you happen to have progressive's phone number (I tried information and the web, but no luck...)?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Plow Meister _
> *As far as coverage if someone slips and falls, that will be difficult. I don't think Progressive can handle that type of coverage. This is typically covered under a businesses liability insurance. I don't think any one PERSON can have this type of coverage. This is another reason people work as subs. They let the boss worry about the liability issues. *


Plow Meister is right in that Progressive does not write a General Liability policy. However, a one person outfit can get liability insurance. Mine is through Middlesex Mutual Assurance Company in Middletown, Ct.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *Plow Meister is right in that Progressive does not write a General Liability policy. However, a one person outfit can get liability insurance. Mine is through Middlesex Mutual Assurance Company in Middletown, Ct. *


Just so you know, this is Plow Meister. Not Mrs. Plow Meister. Wifey has been swamped lately with renewals. That, and dealing with me and all

When wifey does get on to answer questions, I will get her a login of Mrs. Plow Meister. That will be some time yet.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a couple of general questions for her:

1) I plan on starting a weekend bobcat service to homeowners and small landscape companies. Besides advertising and the actual purchase of the machine, what will I need? Will I need a company name and commercial insurance on my truck, trailer and machine? Obviously I would like to be covered by some type of liability insurance, but what else will I need? 

Thanks for this Plow Meister and thanks to your wife!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The truck and trailer you use to haul your bobcat around will have to be commercially insured. No biggie there. The Bobcat will fall under a General Liability insurance package with a "rider" for the bobcat. The term "rider" means you are clearly specifying the Bobcat in the policy, its value, etc. This will cover anything that happens to your bobcat and most things you do with your bobcat. You may also want to obtain an umbrella policy. This is kind of a safety net, or coverage above and beyond the GL policy such as negligence. An umbrella is especially beneficial if you are a sole proprietor. That is to say YOU are assuming personal responsibility for the company and its actions.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Plow Miester just seen the thread and woudnt you know it i"m looking for insurance (Plowing maybe auto too) have her e-mail me [email protected] or call 989 6861003 heck she might even be able to save me money on my big trucks and equipment and workmans comp. waiting for your reply


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I sent you a pm. Look for it and get back to me.


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Whenever I've shopped for insurance they always ask what I am currently paying. I don't give them an answer as I'm afraid they will do as I do, up my price if what I am currently paying is more than what they would have quoted me. Is this so or is it being asked for another reason?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

If you are dealing with a brokerage (a company that works with a bunch of different insurance companies) they can not charge you any more than the binding insurance company tells them to charge. If they do charge more money, the broker has to explain to you (the insured) why and list the added charge on a separate line item on your bill. The broker may call it a "service charge". Very rarely does this happen.

Most agencies want to know what you are paying just to get a feel for the market you have been in for the past year. It does help them give you a more accurate rate. The other reason is that they can not step on your current providers toes. That provider has certain markets covered. Basically, you can go to X broker and Y broker. Broker X can not market your policy to the same insurance companies as broker Y. It gets way more complicated. Too complicated for this thread.

It doesn't matter if you tell them what ytou are paying or not. They will not adjust their premium if they think they can get more money out of you.


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Health Insurance Question:

I have a friend who is looking for health insurance for her family of four. Doesn't matter if it through the biz or not. They've been turned down due to their daughter's existing medical situation which has never been covered before. They have always paid out of pocket for her medical care and are willing to continue to do so. They want health insurance for her for any other medical needs as well as health insurance for the rest of the family who do not have any existing medical conditions. Any idea who may be able to service them? I don't understand this part myself but she told me they need to find a company that does no underwriting.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

John,

I am sorry, but I know nothing about health insurance. All My wife deals with is property, auto, and liability insurance. She doesn't do any health or life. 

I do know that if her family has existing medical conditions, it will be very difficult to get insurance. I would try the big carriers such as State Farm, Allstate, and Farmers. If you can find a broker what writes policies for Ohio Casualty, that may be a good company for your friend.


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey PlowMeister.......do you have any advice or know anyone who sells G/L in Delaware, and commercial auto in Delaware. It seems every direction I go in I don't get taken seriously. My problem is I have been a sub for 6 years and deciding to go on my own takes some research, financially speaking. To make a long story short I feel like no one wants to give you a quote, a detailed quote, unless you have your check book out. Hook me up with someone!!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Just about any decent broker can sell you commercial auto insurance for your plow truck. You SHOULD have it anyway if you were a sub for the past 6 years.

As for as GL insurance, I am looking for a good broker in the northeast to recommend. I may know something in a few days. GL is also not a difficult policy to bind. I can't imagine having a hard time finding a broker. Just hard finding a cheap quote:realmad:


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

"Supposedly" I was covered under the GC I worked for, at least that is what I was told, I am learning as I go along that probably wasn't true. This site is a great tool. I'll be waiting for your reference, and once again thank you.

Dan


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am sure you were only covered for GL under his policy as additional insured. If you got into an accident while plowing for him your vehicle insurance would be used. Doubtful that they would pay a claim if you were plowing for money.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

1) I plan on starting a weekend bobcat service to homeowners and small landscape companies. Besides advertising and the actual purchase of the machine, what will I need? Will I need a company name and commercial insurance on my truck, trailer and machine? Obviously I would like to be covered by some type of liability insurance, but what else will I need? 

Are you going to have your company name on the truck? Check on a DOT number and you'll need a CDL licence. If your towed load is over 10,000 pounds you'll need a Class A licence. (tractor trailer)

If you're in Connecticut the rules are VERY STRICT. I personally know a guy that was fined for not wearing steel toed shoes while driving a 33,M GVW straight truck. It's a work environment they said and it a law on the books.


----------

